# First Ohio Buck Tag



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally. Late posting, but I got this big boy on Veteran’s Day. Rattled him in and pulled him off a hot doe. I hit him high, but he only went 20 yards and bedded down.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck.
Congrats to you.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Nice one! Congrats


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

nice deer there for sure, thanks for shaing


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Was there a pic? I didn't see one!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don’t see pic either


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't see any picture of a deer either. must to have got deleted as deer porn. would love to see your deer but congrats on it anyway.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Was there a pic? I didn't see one!


Yes...there was a pic there when post was originally made.
Dont know what happened but pic is now gone for me also.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I wonder if someone didn’t like the first of the three pictures.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice invisible deer.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I was trying to add another picture and I believe I deleted the other ones in the process by accident. Fixed it though.


----------

